# Hello all



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello all I am new to this page. I found out about it through the Queen of the forest page on the Ted Nugent Site. I am looking foward to meeting other Michigan sportswomen.  
Happy Hunting
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April,

Welcome to the site!!!!!!!!!! It's always nice to have new ladies join!!!!! Did you get this site from the post I left there or is there someone else that is on there from the MS? I just went on there and joined. I hope you like our site!!!! I also hope that you will come to our 1st Ladies meet and greet.

QS


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello Queen,
Yes I got this site from your post on the qotf page. I really like tihs site. It is nice to have a place just for the sportswomen of michigan to come together and share. I won't be able to make the meet and greet.  I have play rehersal and we open in two weeks so I have to go. Let me know when the next one is and I will see if I can make it.  I am looking foward to meeting everyone.
April


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome to the site~! R U involved in theatre? What do you do? Just general acting, or do you get to do singing and stuff too? WB would probably croak if I sang.  

Yes, it is great to have a place for us sportswomen to chat, but be warned the men like to hang out in our women's area. Guess they can't resist temptation.

R U into hunting, fishing? Or just everything? Looking forward to meeting U soon.

Jodi


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Are you saying us men aren't welcome here....DARN


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Guys are always welcome!!!! Who would we make fun of if you weren't around N_O? 

QS


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

Where we would be without our men? Shopping? Lord, I hope not. Men are always welcome in my book. And QS, suggesting we'd make fun of them . . . only if the opportunity arises.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

For leads on "Northern Outddorsman rips", check out his post about "the hat". Let em know what you think ladies...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Jodi,
Yes I am involved in theater. Regular acting as well as musical theater. I also sing solo. I do alot of county fairs and I sing the national anthem at monster truck shows around the state. 
I am into just about everything. I just got into hunting, bow, last year and I love it.  I like fishing but all I ever catch is blue gills.  I am going to the wwow at washtenaw sportsman club and I signed up for the fly fishing class. Hopefully I will catch something bigger. I really like this board. You are right about the guys they just can't resist. I look foward to meeting you soon too! Thanks for welcoming all with such big arms.
April


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

April,

Welcome to the site, there are some great people at this site! Looking forward to meeting you someday soon. 

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Sarah I am looking foward to meeting you too.  I really like that there is a site just for the outdoors women of michigan to chat.
April


----------

